# My columbian tegu *pic heav*



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

This is Chester, I got him last week for free and I'm in love! 
He's huge and very very tame... 
some of the pictures may be posted in other threads, I apologize... 


























































This is his cage that will be set up this weekend, 6x2x3


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 6, 2009)

What a good looking tegu! Good price for him too!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love how dark his head is. Its very different. Nice tegu.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 6, 2009)

Really nice Tegu! He's big from the colombians I've seen.


----------



## whoru (Aug 6, 2009)

i still cant get over how big he is wow


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 6, 2009)

chester is a good lookin teguixin.


----------



## tupifan (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice tegu
i got my colombian for free to


----------

